# Phineas’s Dungeon Maps o’ the Week: Underdark Edition



## Phineas Crow

*Phineas’s Dungeon Maps o’ the Week: Underdark Edition*

Welcome to the second season of Phineas’s Dungeon Maps o’ the Week.

This set focuses entirely on the dark and foreboding world of the underdark. All the maps in this set will link together, creating a massive maze of labyrinthine tunnels and strange structures. However, each map can be used separately as a stand alone dungeon.

The maps will be divided into clusters, with the maps in a cluster having some common connection between. Each map will include an overview which will briefly describe the map and the history of the locale.


Links to other Phineas maps:

Phineas's Dungeon Maps o' the Week: Set 1 Thread

Silverthorne Game’s Free Adventure Maps by Phineas Crow


----------



## Phineas Crow

*Map Cluster 1: Beneath the Gloomfrost*

Spread out under the baleful shadow of treacherous snow covered mountains is the woodland wilderness known as the Gloomfrost forest. It is named after the unnaturally cold mist that permanently clings to the woods.

Deep within these mist-bound woods is an entrance to the underdark and since the fall of Gloomfrost Castle strange, dark forms that have been glimpsed lurking in the swirling mist of the icy woods.


*Map #101: The Cellars of Gloomfrost Castle*

Once a mighty stronghold that stood at the heart of the Gloomfrost forest, all that now remains of Gloomfrost Castle is the decaying underground network of cellars and storage vaults that once contained the castle’s stockpile of food and supplies. Time has erased all trace of the above ground structure, leaving only a gaping pit and its crumbling, moss-covered stairs that lead down into cold darkness of the old cellars as the only remaining sign of where the castle once stood.

The story of Gloomfrost Castle is a tragic one. Once a great symbol of military strength, the castle served a vital role in protecting the land from the dangers that lurked within the icy tendrils of the Gloomfrost mist.

The commander of the castle had ordered the underground storage cellars to be expanded and the diggers sent down to tunnel into the cold earth soon uncovered a network of natural caverns the honeycombed the ground beneath the castle. 

As the construction crew expanded into the caverns they unknowingly awoke a great evil from its long slumber. It is still unknown what transpired, as all those that were present during the attack perished. 

It was a caravan, laden with building materials, that first witnessed the aftermath. The castle was torn apart, its walls and towers blasted as if some supernatural force had ripped through them, scattering the massive stone blocks like leaves in a breeze. After making a half hearted attempt to search for survivors, the caravan hastened back to report its finding. 

Since the castle’s fall few have dared to enter the ruins, and those that do are rarely heard from again. No effort was made to reclaim the castle and the forest once again became a perilous wildlands.


----------



## Arnwyn

Yay! It's back!


----------



## Eremite

Thanks so much for sharing more of your creations with the rest of us.


----------



## JimAde

Phineas Crow rocks the house!

Thanks, man.


----------



## KB9JMQ

You are the man.
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Berandor

I just discovered this (and the other thread). You rock! Thanks for sharing these wonderful maps!


----------



## Phineas Crow

*Map #102: The Lair of Ibraxan Froreheorte*

The air is even colder here below the old cellars and a thin layer of glistening frost covers the cave walls. This series of immense caverns were once the home of the ancient white dragon Ibraxan who was the great evil that laid waste to Gloomfrost Castle, killing those that dared to disturbed his rest.

The great dragon, however, was killed shortly afterwards when a group of heroes delved into the dark depths beneath the Gloomfrost, searching for the cause of the castle’s destruction. Neither dragon nor hero survived the ensuing battle and their frozen corpses still remain buried under tons of rock in the now collapsed tunnel that once served as the dragon’s way to the surface.

While Ibraxan is dead, his minions still inhabit the caves. Generations removed from those that served the dragon they now worship him as their god, believing that one day he will return to rule over them again.


----------



## Dog Moon

Aw man.  I found this thread too early.  :\   I found the other thread when you were on late 80s or something like that.  I got to look at 80 different maps.  Now I have to wait for each installment.  Hehe.  Well, glad I saw this thread.  Looking forward for the maps.  With this and those posted on Silverthorne games, I guess we'll have twice the amount of goodness.

Just another person saying 'Keep up the good work.'  It's too late to think of anything more clever.


----------



## Phineas Crow

*Map #103: The Banks of the Battlerun River*

From distant, snow-capped mountains the Battlerun river is born. Streams of melted snow and ice make their way down from the ridges, finding their way underground through fissures in the rocky surface to the dark caverns below the Gloomfrost Forest. Here the icy streams converge into a swift river that flows into the unknowing depths of the deep underdark.

Built on the bank of the Battlerun is an ancient stronghold. Hewn from the solid cavern rock it sits in crumbling ruin, long abandoned by those that built it. Rickety wooden bridges that look as old, if not more so, than the stronghold span the cold waters, providing the only reasonably safe way to cross the river.


And thanks to those that have replied.


----------



## D.Reaver

Thanks Phineas for all your hard work, it is greatly appreciated.  I now have the task of deciding which ones to use  .


----------



## Phineas Crow

*Map #104: The Heart of the Gloomfrost*

In caverns of ice, deep beneath the Gloomfrost forest rests its cold heart, a strange structure of ice vaguely shaped like a massive heart. It hangs there in the darkness, suspended over a fathomless pit, fixed in place by narrow bridges of ice. 

Within the cold chambers inside the icy heart is a portal, an open gate to the paraelemental plane of ice. Seeping from the swirling portal is a bitter, unbelievable cold that radiates from the heart. It is this cold that keeps the Gloomfrost forest locked in its eternal winter.


----------



## Phineas Crow

I'm taking a short hiatus while I work on other projects so there won't be a new map this week or next, but this series of maps will continue on Nov 1.

My Free Adventure Maps at Silverthorne Games will continue in the meantime.


----------



## Ruavel

anyone else starting to get tingly at the thought of more Phineas Crow maps as Nov 1 approaches...?!?!?


----------



## Phineas Crow

*Map #105: The Village of Glimmerhelm*

Located on the shores of a mist-shrouded lake is the village of Glimmerhelm, a small community of deep gnome fishermen. Despite the bitter cold mist that seeps down from the icy cold heart of Gloomfrost countless generations of Glimmerhelm villagers have plied the dark waters of the lake for the succulent blind cave fish that makes their home in its depths. Wrapped in thick furs, the deep gnomes fish from small boats fashioned from hide and bone, taking home their catch to sell in the underdark markets at considerable profit.


----------



## Capellan

I'm out of town for a few months so I haven't been checking this thread as regularly as the last one, but these are some seriously nice maps, Phineas.  Great work!


----------



## frankthedm

Is it now Map O' month?  

You have awsome maps and I hope to see more.


----------



## Phineas Crow

frankthedm said:
			
		

> Is it now Map O' month?
> 
> You have awsome maps and I hope to see more.




Weekly maps return in january, a few untimely events and the holiday season has left me with little time lately. Most notable was my phone lines shorting out and the 130$ bill to fix them.

I'm still doing weekly maps for Silverthorne Games with the current set focusing on some interesting urban sites.


----------



## Phineas Crow

New year, new maps...

I'm trying something different, I've doubled the size of this map compared to the others.

*Map Cluster 2: Dark Delve*

Below the cold caverns of the Gloomfrost is a region of twisting tunnels and vast caves known as the dark delve. An underground wasteland, the dark delve is devoid of life except for the foul creatures which inhabit it. It is a place of evil, a place of death.


*Map #106: The Caverns of Demonsong*

The tuneless whistling of rushing air echoes through these cavernous chambers like some abyssal chorus of howling demons. It is said that strange creatures lurk in the windy tunnels of the Demonsong caverns, preying on anything which mistakenly wanders by. Those that live nearby give the hauntingly shrill caves a wide berth.


----------



## The_Universe

These maps rock!


----------



## Phineas Crow

*Map #107: The Warrens of Bone*

Once the lair of some carnivorous creature, these cramped passages are chocked with the decaying remains of long dead creatures. Though whatever carved out the warrens has long since disappeared, the stench of death that fills the tunnels attracts many a foul creature which lurk among the piles of bone.


----------



## Phineas Crow

New map, and only a few weeks late.


*Map #108: The Outpost of Kest Illdreghulba*

Ancient burrows give way to even more ancient stonework, exposing the time-scarred interior of the ruins of Kest Illdreghulba. Once an outpost used by drow slavers to hold and process captives that were to be transported to drow cities, the dark halls of Kest Illdreghulba are now only inhabited by the restless spirits of those that died here so long ago.


Don't forget to check out the my free adventure maps at Silverthorne Games.


----------



## Arnwyn

I like that one.

Those type of "Underdark outposts" really help inspire me.


----------



## pogre

I would love to see more of these too!


----------



## Phineas Crow

pogre said:
			
		

> I would love to see more of these too!




Time to make the maps.
Barring natural disaster I should have a new map on monday. 

Do I need to plug my adventure maps at Silverthorne Games again?


----------



## pogre

Phineas Crow said:
			
		

> Do I need to plug my adventure maps at Silverthorne Games again?




Cannot hurt, even though I have them all


----------



## Phineas Crow

*Map #109: The Chasm of Yawning Reaches*

A network of natural limestone walkways bridge the numerous gaps that make up the chasm of yawning reaches. The chasm is considered one of the more treacherous areas of the dark delve where the smallest of mistakes could send you hurtling down into the fathomless darkness below.


----------



## smilinggm

Man your maps are Great.  I am Preping a dungeon delve and I was wondering if you had a link to a site that held the CC2 verson of the maps.   Or  if you could Email me a fiew of your maps in .FCW format.  I am looking at maps #17, 24 and 100 - 106.


----------



## Phineas Crow

It has been a tad too long since I posted something here, but I have been busy renovating a house and working on some other projects, leaving little time to work on the underdark maps.

I've started working on the underdark maps again and I should have a new one next week, but new maps may be somewhat infrequent until I get more time.


----------



## Phineas Crow

Well, I finished the map sooner than I thought I would, so here it is. It's in .GIF format since the .JPG compression screwed up the colors too much.

Also I used a new, lighter "parchment" background, which I'd like to see some feedback on (my printer has ceased to function so I haven't seen what it looks like printed yet).


*Map #110: The Chamber of Glittering Crystal*

A major junction within the Dark Delve, this immense cavern is well traveled by the denizens of the surrounding regions who seek out the cool waters which flow from the abundance of small waterfalls that cascade down from the high ceiling above. Embedded in the walls of the main chamber are a multitude of crystal shards which, in the presence of light, fill the cavern with sparkles of dazzling color and light.


----------



## Arnwyn

Phineas Crow said:
			
		

> Also I used a new, lighter "parchment" background, which I'd like to see some feedback on (my printer has ceased to function so I haven't seen what it looks like printed yet).



Looks good to me (printed on a laser printer). But then again, I'm not picky about stuff like that.


----------



## XCorvis

Yay, more maps!

While I prefer the yellow parchment (dark background, light foreground, as opposed to light background and foreground), I don't think you should use a background at all. Most of these maps seem to be DM-oriented, and the DM doesn't need background colors. It just uses more ink and makes the paper more wet and wrinkly (on an inkjet at least).


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Love these maps Phineas - thanks for sharing. A small portion of these will see use in my homebrew - others in my FR and RL games. Again - THANKS!


----------



## DM_Fiery_Fist

I just thought I'd chime in and comment on how excellent these maps are.  I'm a novice user of Campaign Cartographer and I am highly, highly impressed by the quality found herein.  Very well done!  I just now found this thread and I must say, it's one of the most useful resources on the internet for my campaign.

Phineas, I salute you.

Many thanks!

Josh


----------



## Phineas Crow

I used a larger size map this time to keep the cave walls less pixelated, however I had to grayscale the map to meet the board's filesize limits. I've provided two versions, gray and grayer, with little difference between them except ink usage. 


*Map #111: The Farm Complex of Hr‘uanaaskr*

“High Master Graalk of the Ill’ur’h Alchemical Labs has finished testing compound 1014-A and it has proved to be a complete failure. While the cattle that were administered the drug became docile and sedate as predicted, the compound left an undesirable and unforeseen aftertaste in the test subjects. The project staff believe they can overcome this setback, however, until the new drug is ready I recommend continuing the use of compound 1011-H. While a less effective drug, it does not taint the meat with an unpleasant flavor.”

“…the uprising in den 3 has been dealt with swiftly, site workers have been ordered to exterminate and process all remaining cattle in the den. Reports of outside interference have not been confirmed, but should not be discounted. All cattle dens have been sealed and Site Overseer Zol’Senahl has ordered an extensive sweep of the farming complex to locate any possible intruders.”

“Hr’uanaaskr Farming Complex Harvest Report: Due to setbacks and cattle uprisings it is, unfortunately, my humble duty to inform you that Hr’uanaaskr will not be able to fulfill the cattle quota this year by 162 units.”

_ - Excerpts from a collection of mysterious stone tablets of unknown origin._


----------



## HellHound

Hey Phineas, I'm LOVING these maps.

As a lark, for my home campaign, I stuck one on my new parchment graphics that I've been working on...


----------



## HellHound

The farm complex is brilliant - I love the circular rooms and the serpentine corridor in the middle.

And I agree about backgrounds - stick to no background because that way the GM can do as he pleases with it.

If you want to use a background, I'd not include room numbers on the map on the 'parchment', since that would most likely be used as a handout or something


----------



## Phineas Crow

HellHound said:
			
		

> Hey Phineas, I'm LOVING these maps.
> 
> As a lark, for my home campaign, I stuck one on my new parchment graphics that I've been working on...





Those maps look great... you've almost tempted me into getting photoshop. Currently I'm using an antiquated photo-paint which, ever since I've moved to a WinXP system, has lost a majority of its functionality, but after using it for ten years I can't seem to give it up.


----------



## XCorvis

You might want to consider the GIMP. It's a free Photoshop replacement. The learning curve is steeper, but since photoshop is so expensive it may be worth your time.


----------



## Sunaj2k3

*Latest map o' the month.....*

Phineas,

Any hope we'll be seeing the next installment soon?  I always look forward to seeing your new Underdark maps.


----------



## Phineas Crow

Sunaj2k3 said:
			
		

> Phineas,
> 
> Any hope we'll be seeing the next installment soon?  I always look forward to seeing your new Underdark maps.





I'd like to get back to a weekly schedule, however to do that I need to take some time and create a bunch of maps in advance. I plan on returning to mapping in a few weeks, I haven't had time this month between jury duty and working on developing other projects. 

After I get a nice collection of maps done I'll start posting them weekly again. Don't have a timeframe on when that will be though.


----------



## Phineas Crow

*casts _resurrection_ on thread*

Been busy these last few months, but I should have some time now so I'm going to try and update this thread weekly like I use to. Here is a new map to start things off (hopefully you can tell those white circular things are supposed to be waterfalls).


*Map #112: The Falls of Eldershan*

The thunderous roaring of many waterfalls echoes against the slick, glistening walls of these caverns, drowning out any sound that might otherwise be heard. A place of terrible beauty and lethal currents the Eldershan has long been home to the underdark's brigands, outcasts, and smugglers who have memorized the safe paths through the deadly maze of slippery stones, rushing rapids, and obscuring mist which perpetually hangs in the air.


----------



## XCorvis

Woo-hoo!


----------



## Vrecknidj

Woo-hoo indeed.

Dave


----------



## Phineas Crow

I'm doing something different for this next region. Instead of having all the maps connect I'm posting a large regional map of the area with the location of the site maps marked on it. As I go along I will be updating the regional map adding locations of upcoming site maps.

For the next few weeks I will be posting maps on the Locks and Ruins of Barem Torr, expect a new map sometime next week.


Map Cluster 3: Hauntingdeep

The barren and lifeless caverns of the Dark Delve gives way to the rushing currents and fungal fields of the Hauntingdeep. With its abundance of water provided by a network of numerous underground streams, this region of the underdark contains some of the most varied and rich collections of flora and fauna in existence underground. It is also home to some of the oldest settlements in the area which, over the centuries, have fought numerous wars against each other over the control of the fertile caverns of Hauntingdeep.


----------



## Phineas Crow

Next map will be posted monday, I ended up having to split this one into two maps to get it to fit.


----------



## Phineas Crow

While there are three locks I'm only posting a map of one of them.

The Locks of Barem Torr

Separating the dwarven ruins of Barem Torr and the rest of the Hauntingdeep is a series of three locks which, when they were operational, permitted the heavy, iron-hulled dwarven barges to travel to and from the city. Heavily fortified and garrisoned the three lockhouses also served as the city's main line of defense, protecting the only way into Barem Torr.


*Map #113: The Locks of Barem Torr; The Lockhouse Top Gate*

This is the outer gate, facing the dark caverns of the underdark. These two towers house the dwarven guards and armories.

*Map #114: The Locks of Barem Torr; The Lockhouse Bottom Gate*

The inner gate, used for storage and living space for the lock workers.


----------



## frankthedm

Great maps, always fantasitc stuff from you.


----------



## Imruphel

Thank you, Phineas. I just wanted to say how much I appreciate your creations.


----------



## rom90125

Phineas,  Thank you so much!  These are awesome!  My party has just started a long Underdark exploration, and I intend to put your maps to great use.

Thanks again.


----------



## frankthedm

rom90125 said:
			
		

> Phineas,  Thank you so much!  These are awesome!  My party has just started a long Underdark exploration, and I intend to put your maps to great use.
> 
> Thanks again.




having just seen "The Cave" I have a great desire to use many of those maps. Sadly, One of my players saw that movie with me and  is making sure i DON'T get to use said maps.


----------



## Phineas Crow

Unfortunately, No new maps this week. 

I'm still working on the ruined dwarven city of Barem Torr. These maps are more complex than the previous ones and are going to require a lot more time to make.


----------



## mseds99

*Thanks*

I'm starting to plan out an Underdark campaign with your collection of maps as part of the backdrop.  Keep up the great work and I'm looking forward to seeing more!


----------



## P0L

Phineas, 

Your maps are great material for my campaign, that is undergoing a short underdark trip. They also have great flavor and ideas I will definetly try to use.

Just wanted to thank you for your great work


----------



## Phineas Crow

Still working on the Barem Torr maps, but here is a preview map of what I've been working on. My handwriting didn't turn out too good so I'll probably end up redoing the text at some point.


----------



## Arnwyn

Good heavens!

Does that ever look great.


----------



## Phineas Crow

Here is the 1st ring of Barem Torr, I didn't bother drawing individual buildings (it seemed like a waste of time). As you can tell I added the text digitally, which is a little jarring and looks worse than my handwriting, so I'll probably hand write the text sometime latter.

Also I will be doing some written descriptions of the maps like I usually do, but not until I get all the maps done.

Edit: I just noticed I left a bit of grey on the right side of the map, I'll get rid of that whenever I redo the text.


----------



## Baron Opal

Holy Christmas, Phineas, your maps are exceptional. I love your plans sketched out in the cross-section. I have a campaign arc where the PCs might have to find and explore a dwarven ruin. These maps are spectacular.

I have CC2 myself, and am saving up to get the Tome of Ultimate Mapping. Unfortunatly I don't make the time to practice enough with the software. Thanks again for your efforts.


----------



## rom90125

BUMP....Phinea, you still with us?


----------



## Hand of Evil

rom90125 said:
			
		

> BUMP....Phinea, you still with us?



Has not been around for a long time, November 05, by his stats.


----------



## Merlino

*Bump*

Bump!


----------



## frankthedm

unfortunatly, Phineas has not been around here for a long time.

Here is the other thread.

http://www.enworld.org/forum/art-ga...-phineass-dungeon-maps-o-week-100-maps-8.html
RapidShare: 1-CLICK Web hosting - Easy Filehosting has the maps for now.
 rapidshare.com/files/130690867/PC_D_maps.zip.html


----------



## Merlino

*Missing Maps*

Unfortunately the 100 map thread is missing all the maps and the rapid share link has not allowed free download (maybe due to size) and I'm cheap. At this point, while getting these other maps would be great and Phineas's return would be a dream come true... I'm just trying to preserve the thread until i get a chance to print Phineas's descriptions of his maps....

Any help is appreciated, thanks.


----------



## frankthedm

Merlino said:


> the rapid share link has not allowed free download (maybe due to size) and I'm cheap.
> Any help is appreciated, thanks.



Being cheap is good. Just wait, rapidshare link will work eventually, but sundays, especially mid day sunday are very busy for that web page. I'd suspect later this evening there will be some slots for free users.


----------

